
The New York Times wants a taxpayer funded bailout - sahin-boydas
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/29/business/coronavirus-journalists-newspapers.html
======
dragonwriter
The current HN headline violates the rule demanding that the source headline
be used unless it is clickbait,violates the rule that the HN headline itself
must not be clickbait, and violates the rule that the HN headline should not
editorialize on the content of the source article, and violates the rule
(well, it should be a rule), that the HN headline should not _literally invert
the message of the source article_ , which does not argue that the NY Times or
similar outlets should get a taxpayer funded bailout but rather that for-
profit ad-driven media _should be allowed to die and not be rescued by
government_ , to allow a new model to emerge.

------
ratsmack
They are not essential to the overall health of the economy and in no way
should be given a tax payer funded bailout. As far as the journalists go, they
should be offered the same benefits as any other worker that lost their job.
Just because they can write about their plight does not make them special.

------
ThrowawayR2
The actual article headline is "Bail Out Journalists. Let Newspaper Chains
Die"

------
wdb
What's wrong with Chapter 11?

